# RTX4000 owners club



## nguyen (Oct 18, 2022)

Oh boy TPU sure started late with rtx4000 owners club

Here is my big boy Asus TUF 4090


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2022)

Big compared to??........

I was hoping for some side by side comparisons here!!


----------



## nguyen (Oct 18, 2022)

phill said:


> Big compared to??........
> 
> I was hoping for some side by side comparisons here!!



oh, compare to my "big boy" this thing is nothing I tell ya.

Still waiting for Intel 13th gen for all new air-cooled rig, so I can't release the beast yet


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2022)

nguyen said:


> oh, compare to my "big boy" this thing is nothing I tell ya.
> 
> Still waiting for Intel 13th gen for all new air-cooled rig, so I can't release the beast yet


I could say pics or its not true, but I will refrain since its a family forum and all   

Looking forward to seeing it all come together!   The build I mean.......


----------



## Arco (Oct 18, 2022)

pics or its not true


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 18, 2022)

So another owners club. So sad i can´t join... Oh wait i can join it.

This should make it a legit membership.




People asking for size comparison. I can comply to that part. Here is RTX 4090 compared to my RTX A2000 and EVGA RTX 3080 FTW 3 ULTRA cards.










What, you want more comparison. Arrent you getting a little greedy. But alright. RTX 3080 (first image) vs. RTX 4090 in my system.
















Lastly it all fire up.




Is my membership accepted?


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Oct 18, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> So another owners club. So sad i can´t join... Oh wait i can join it.
> 
> This should make it a legit membership.
> 
> ...


But of course, and congrats!  However, the size of that 4090 is REJECTED, imho.  
I have a Lian Li 011D XL case & TRX40 motherboard, and I would have to remove one of the side case fans + remove the RTX A6000 just to be able to fit a single RTX 4090 in my build. I seriously hope they start making motherboards that can at least support a single graphics "brick" and a similarly sized workstation card. I would really hate having to start getting two different systems just to be able to game & render.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2022)

i doubt i will enter in that club one day ... but i had to ask ... 


*what? no banana for size comparison? *preposterous!  
grats on the acquisition (msrp?)


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 18, 2022)

MentalAcetylide said:


> But of course, and congrats!  However, the size of that 4090 is REJECTED, imho.
> I have a Lian Li 011D XL case & TRX40 motherboard, and I would have to remove one of the side case fans + remove the RTX A6000 just to be able to fit a single RTX 4090 in my build. I seriously hope they start making motherboards that can at least support a single graphics "brick" and a similarly sized workstation card. I would really hate having to start getting two different systems just to be able to game & render.


Thanks. The card size is getting to a size that is, well getting a problem for people. No douts there. 



GreiverBlade said:


> i doubt i will enter in that club one day ... but i had to ask ...
> 
> 
> *what? no banana for size comparison? *preposterous!
> grats on the acquisition (msrp?)


My card is to MSRP price yes.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> My card is to MSRP price yes.


lucky, for me almost each "in stock" 4090 are at "scalper MSRP" without being scalped  
with a few out of stock but still 200 to 300chf (about the same in $ ) higher than MSRP  
(welp even at MSRP it would still be too high) 

lucky it's the 40XX owners club although not so high hope for the 4080 and 4070 pricing


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 18, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> lucky, for me almost each "in stock" 4090 are at "scalper MSRP" without being scalped
> with a few out of stock but still 200 to 300chf (about the same in $ ) higher than MSRP
> (welp even at MSRP it would still be too high)
> 
> lucky it's the 40XX owners club although not so high hope for the 4080 and 4070 pricing


Agreed. The prices are bad as in really bad.

Here are Danish store i got my card from. The ASUS RTX 4090 TUF was really a no brainer compared to RTX 4080 tuf/stric pricing. Not much more, but a significant performance boost from 4080 to 4090.

All prices are in Dkr. converted to USD including danish tax. As you can see prices are stupidly close. 4090 was not a tuf desision to make when i see what prices are between 4080 and 4090.

4080 16 GB tuf is 1786 USD





						ASUS GeForce RTX 4080 TUF - 16GB GDDR6X RAM - Grafikkort | Billig
					

11.299,00 kr. Grafikkort, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4080 (Core clock 2210 MHz / Boost clock 2535 MHz), 9728 CUDA kerner, understøtter NVIDIA DLSS 3, 16 GB GDDR6X (Memory clock 22.4 GHz) - 256-bit, PCI-Express 4.0 x16, 2 x HDMI 2.1 / 3 x DisplayPort 1.4 tilslutninger, understøtter NVIDIA G-Sync, 1 x...




					www.proshop.dk
				




4080 16 16 strix is 1945 usd





						ASUS GeForce RTX 4080 ROG STRIX OC - 16GB GDDR6X RAM - Grafikkort
					

13.390,00 kr. Grafikkort, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4080 Overclocked (Core clock 2210 MHz / Boost clock 2655 MHz), 9728 CUDA kerner, understøtter NVIDIA DLSS 3, 16 GB GDDR6X (Memory clock 22.4 GHz) - 256-bit, PCI-Express 4.0 x16, 2 x HDMI 2.1 / 3 x DisplayPort 1.4 tilslutninger, understøtter NVIDIA...




					www.proshop.dk
				




4090 tuf is 2011 usd.





						ASUS GeForce RTX 4090 TUF - 24GB GDDR6X RAM - Grafikkort | Billig
					

15.190,00 kr. Grafikkort, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 (Core clock 2230 MHz / Boost clock 2550 MHz), 16384 CUDA kerner, understøtter NVIDIA DLSS 3, 24 GB GDDR6X (Memory clock 21 GHz) - 384-bit, PCI-Express 4.0 x16, 2 x HDMI 2.1 / 3 x DisplayPort 1.4 tilslutninger, understøtter NVIDIA G-Sync, 1 x...




					www.proshop.dk
				




As you can see, price difference is apselutely minimal. Don´t know why throw. But made it easy to deside on 4090.


----------



## outpt (Oct 18, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> So another owners club. So sad i can´t join... Oh wait i can join it.
> 
> This should make it a legit membership.
> View attachment 266031
> ...


Did you have to weld the gpu and cpu cooler to the mb?


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 18, 2022)

outpt said:


> Did you have to weld the gpu and cpu cooler to the mb?


Haha no. Just using standart mounting hardware for cpu cooler. The case has a bulld in gpu antisag bracket on the backside of the case. Really a brilliant solution as it is hidden away. So i dont need what asus provide with the card.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## dgianstefani (Oct 24, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> View attachment 266040
> 
> Is my membership accepted?


To me, your case screams for a custom loop (or two).

Nice work though


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 24, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> To me, your case screams for a custom loop (or two).
> 
> Nice work though


Thanks. But this machine will stay aircooled. This was the whole idea from the beginning. 

I wanted it different. All dual system i have seen, has all been watercoled. And I want air do to less maintenance and reliability.


----------



## Night (Oct 24, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> Thanks. The card size is getting to a size that is, well getting a problem for people. No douts there.


Image #5 from your post #6, looks like GPU sagged a lot, I would advise installing a support.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 27, 2022)

Can I join? Final pieces of the builds are coming in.


----------



## 3x0 (Oct 27, 2022)

To all TUF owners, there's a mistake in printing of the GPS coordinates, they used ' instead of ° next to the 121.
Your day has been ruined, goodbye.

credit to @nguyen for the pic


----------



## nguyen (Oct 27, 2022)

new PC has been completed, taking some days off to enjoy some incredible gaming experience 







Overclocking+Undervolting the 4090 down to 2580mhz/900mV and the card sip less than 300W, still 75% faster than 3090 at the same power consumption.


----------



## wolf (Oct 27, 2022)

@nguyen epic dude! must admit I am a little jealous, still squeezing every last drop out of the 3080 on my C2, what are you doing with the TUF 3090...? 

Very keen to hear more power testing results, stock vs your undervolted vs the 3090 in stock and UV'd too would be amazing!


----------



## ratirt (Oct 27, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> Agreed. The prices are bad as in really bad.
> 
> Here are Danish store i got my card from. The ASUS RTX 4090 TUF was really a no brainer compared to RTX 4080 tuf/stric pricing. Not much more, but a significant performance boost from 4080 to 4090.
> 
> ...


damn The TUF gaming 4090 in Norge is around 19k DKK. That is like $2.5k :/ but unavailable.
The cheapest I could find in Norge and available is the Zotak Trinity for $2.6k 





						ZOTAC GEFORCE RTX 4090 TRINITY 24 GB GRAFIKKORT - Power.no
					






					www.power.no
				




Bullshit prices as usual. heh


----------



## nguyen (Oct 27, 2022)

wolf said:


> @nguyen epic dude! must admit I am a little jealous, still squeezing every last drop out of the 3080 on my C2, what are you doing with the TUF 3090...?
> 
> Very keen to hear more power testing results, stock vs your undervolted vs the 3090 in stock and UV'd too would be amazing!



Looks like 4090 behave just like 3090, very inefficient at higher clocks

tested in Plague Tale Requiem




Power consumption goes from 250W to 400W for 12% jump in FPS. So yeah I'm happy with 90% performance at 55% power budget  

4090 is roughly 75% faster than 3090 at the same power consumption.


----------



## arczi19 (Oct 27, 2022)

Whats the coil whine like when underclocked?


----------



## nguyen (Oct 27, 2022)

arczi19 said:


> Whats the coil whine like when underclocked?



zero coil whine on my 4090 TUF and i'm sitting about 1m away from the PC


----------



## wolf (Oct 27, 2022)

nguyen said:


> 4090 is roughly 75% faster than 3090 at the same power consumption.


That's insane dude. We certainly are getting that massive efficiency jump this gen that's for sure! 

My budget appetite isn't quite there yet, but I'm hoping the next 3-6 months see them available for cheaper, otherwise I might try snag a 3090 and sell my 3080 for a small changeover to last me out till another gen. 

Hot damn the 4090 is a beast.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 27, 2022)

wolf said:


> That's insane dude. We certainly are getting that massive efficiency jump this gen that's for sure!


I don't see why to get excited. Most of you aren't going to run these cards at reduced power limit anyway and it will end up just sucking more power than previous card anyway. Also all cards basically get faster every generation. Also it applies to all Ada GPUs, not just 4090.


----------



## wolf (Oct 27, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> I don't see why to get excited. Most of you aren't going to run these cards at reduced power limit anyway and it will end up just sucking more power than previous card anyway. Also all cards basically get faster every generation. Also it applies to all Ada GPUs, not just 4090.


I definitely would run it lower, I'm addicted to efficiency and it's such a powerhouse that I'd happily leave a marginal amount of perf on the table for a large gain in efficiency and drop in absolute power consumption. 

Another issue is, coming from a 3080 (which is still an utter beast in its own right at 4k), I need any upgrade to be substantial. A 4080 16gb might be 50 ish %, but a 4090 is double, which is ideally what I want. 

Like before, the putoffs are mostly cost but also size, not many fit, including the TUF, which is ideally what I wanted after the 30 series TUF being so good.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 27, 2022)

wolf said:


> Another issue is, coming from a 3080 (which is still an utter beast in its own right at 4k), I need any upgrade to be substantial. A 4080 16gb might be 50 ish %, but a 4090 is double, which is ideally what I want.


I'm sorry, Im stupid, but I don't think you need to upgrade at all. If you want an actual boost in perf/watt without bullshit, why not just wait few gens and skip some?


----------



## nguyen (Oct 27, 2022)

I'm trying out Frame Generation, so far with Spiderman Remastered and Plague Tale it's very hard to tell the difference with FG ON vs OFF in term of visual quality and input delay. Though FG is wasted with 4090 being a performance monster.








Without FG I would get about 75FPS


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 27, 2022)

nguyen said:


> I'm trying out Frame Generation, so far with Spiderman Remastered and Plague Tale it's very hard to tell the difference with FG ON vs OFF in term of visual quality and input delay. Though FG is wasted with 4090 being a performance monster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DLSS 3 looks oddly blurry for 4K and I wasn't even looking for artifacts, but there were so many that it's hard not to notice them. The most obvious one is that two frames look very blended together and there are some weird halos around heads.


----------



## nguyen (Oct 27, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> DLSS 3 looks oddly blurry for 4K and I wasn't even looking for artifacts, but there were so many that it's hard not to notice them. The most obvious one is that two frames look very blended together and there are some weird halos around heads.



Are you gonna turn this thread into another Nvidia bashing thread?


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 27, 2022)

nguyen said:


> Are you gonna turn this thread into another Nvidia bashing thread?


Seems that way.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 27, 2022)

nguyen said:


> Are you gonna turn this thread into another Nvidia bashing thread?


I don't bash them, only DLSS 3.


----------



## wolf (Oct 27, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> I'm sorry, Im stupid, but I don't think you need to upgrade at all. If you want an actual boost in perf/watt without bullshit, why not just wait few gens and skip some?





The red spirit said:


> I don't bash them, only DLSS 3.


Also sounds to me like you're in the 4090 owners club trying to convince someone not to buy one.

Doesn't seem compatible with the topic.


----------



## nguyen (Oct 27, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> Can I join? Final pieces of the builds are coming in.
> 
> View attachment 267374



Are you building JARVIS at home?


----------



## wolf (Oct 27, 2022)

@The red spirit I get your opinion on it all, and thanks for your advice. But just asking, can you please not do that in _this _thread?


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 27, 2022)

Hi folks, this is an owner's club--rules are simple.


Own a 4xxx card, and/or,
Be constructive, or
go away.
Thanks.

(who wants to buy me a 4090 for housekeeping the thread?)


----------



## jesdals (Oct 27, 2022)

That card makes your tower seem small  


Tomgang said:


> So another owners club. So sad i can´t join... Oh wait i can join it.
> 
> This should make it a legit membership.
> 
> ...


----------



## nguyen (Oct 27, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Hi folks, this is an owner's club--rules are simple.
> 
> 
> Own a 4xxx card, and/or,
> ...



Could have sworn I saw someone with 2x 4090 here

Anyways here is Spiderman Remastered at 4K RT + DLAA + FG, very smooth gaming experience, I can't even feel the increased input delay either.


----------



## wolf (Oct 27, 2022)

nguyen said:


> Could have sworn I saw someone with 2x 4090 here


I saw it too, I want to see more.


nguyen said:


> Anyways here is Spiderman Remastered at 4K RT + DLAA + FG, very smooth gaming experience, I can't even feel the increased input delay either.


That looks awesome, man what a powerhouse the 4090 is, and that was around the same power draw as my heavily undervolted 3080 in that game.

13700 KF looks to be quite reasonable on power all things considered, especially as spiderman is so CPU heavy.

That is one hell of a bleeding edge system.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 27, 2022)

nguyen said:


> Are you building JARVIS at home?



Nooo his and hers. We are both x299 so it was time. It’s not part of this club but you should see the stack of boxes next to these cards.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 27, 2022)

ratirt said:


> damn The TUF gaming 4090 in Norge is around 19k DKK. That is like $2.5k :/ but unavailable.
> The cheapest I could find in Norge and available is the Zotak Trinity for $2.6k
> 
> 
> ...


Prices are high yes. I got mine to msrp at least. 15200 dkr. Danish price. My original plan was 4080 16 gb. But after seing prices and the expected performance of this gpu. 4090 was so much faster for not much higher price. So rtx 4090 I got.



jesdals said:


> That card makes your tower seem small


LOL. But the tower is not small. I can say that for sure. But I like this tower. It has great features and is really good for different konfigurations.


----------



## nguyen (Oct 27, 2022)

wolf said:


> That looks awesome, man what a powerhouse the 4090 is, and that was around the same power draw as my heavily undervolted 3080 in that game.
> 
> 13700 KF looks to be quite reasonable on power all things considered, especially as spiderman is so CPU heavy.
> 
> That is one hell of a bleeding edge system.



Thanks, hope you make up your mind about upgrading once RDNA3 drop

So far I'm liking DLAA + Frame Generation alot, image quality in static scene is slightly better than DLSS Quality and higher FPS too, though in motion DLSS Quality has better image quality.
DLAA+FG vs DLSS Quality

DLAA was often overlooked with rtx3000 since they don't have enough raw power to use RT+DLAA, but with rtx4000 RT+DLAA+FG is a solid choice for maximum visuals in slow pace game. 



Solaris17 said:


> Nooo his and hers. We are both x299 so it was time. It’s not part of this club but you should see the stack of boxes next to these cards.



4090 owner and husband to a gamer wife? man you are making people jealous


----------



## wolf (Nov 7, 2022)

FYI owners, I've made a thread specific to DLSS3 FG if you'd like to share your thoughts there too - https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-opinion-on-dlss-3-0-frame-generation.300766/


----------



## nguyen (Dec 15, 2022)

Hehe, rtx4000 club is kinda dead, people are having too much fun with their 4090 I see

I'm playing Witcher 3 next gen and it look incredibly nice, RTGI adds a lot of realism to the game

Witcher 3 RT ON vs OFF

Witcher 3 is the perfect type of game for Frame Generation too, works very well.


----------



## Psychoholic (Dec 15, 2022)

Didn't even realize this thread was a thing till I saw it in "recent posts"

Loving my 4080 Founders card, smokes my old STRIX 3080 12gb, using ~130w less power and running much cooler is icing on the cake.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Dec 15, 2022)

I came from 2 GTX 1080's SLI, now - RTX 4080 Gigabyte Eagle, Holy crap..........


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 15, 2022)

If this is to be your club consider making the OP useful to owners with help and advices IE driver links, OC guide, perhaps friendly competition, just trying to help.


----------



## nguyen (Dec 15, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> If this is to be your club consider making the OP useful to owners with help and advices IE driver links, OC guide, perhaps friendly competition, just trying to help.



Good idea.

PSA: *How to overclock + undervolt your rtx4000 to get the best Performance, Thermal and Frametimes Consistency*









#Here are some Overclocked+Undervolted benchmarks at various Freq/Volt, I personally use 2595mhz/900mV profile for 24/7 usage





*#How to enable Afterburner OSD in Witcher 3 next gen:*

Go to game installation folder, then inside bin\x64_dx12, delete or move the dll file called "d3d11on12", restart the game and the overlay should work.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 15, 2022)

nguyen said:


> Good idea.
> 
> PSA: how to overclock + undervolt your rtx4000 to get the best Performance, Thermal and Frametimes Consistency
> 
> ...


You could add it to the OP, if you no longer have edit ability on that post, asking a mod can resolve that issue fast.


----------



## Arco (Wednesday at 2:26 PM)

Ayo, I'm in the 4000 gang now!


----------

